# Tank lighting from the hardware department?



## Cariessa

Just set up a 29g given to me by a friend. This is my first tank in a very long time so lets just say I'm a beginner 

Something I didn't realize until we moved the tank last night.. the hood has had the lighting fixture removed. I hit the local Wal-Mart for some cosmetic goodies for the tank and decided to pick up a light. I found a 24" flourescent for 11 bucks that fits perfectly under the hood with a little notch cut out for the cord. 

After I got it home and set it up some questions occured to me: It's labled as a "Grow Light" for plants and doesn't give off the normal 'white' light, instead it's kind of a purple pink color. Any thing I should be concerned about? Also, the package says it gives off the light of a 75w using only 18w... can I trust this when it comes to my wpg rating?

I plan on having basic beginner tropicals in the tank... Danios, Cardinal Tetras, Dwarf Gourami and some easy to grow, beginner type plants.


----------



## djrichie

Only concern I can see with it is over heating..... and melting the hood. The growlight will be good for you plants and with 75 watts on a 29Gal gives you 2.5 WPG penty of light for mid to mid high plants.


----------



## Stellaluna

For lighting you need to concern yourself with Kelvin rating, meaning the color of the light. Lower K rating (2000-5000) means a yellowish, "cool white" color. Higher ratings (6500-10,000 "daylight") are much better appreciated by the plants and are closer to natural sunlight. They are not all that easy to find in the hardware store, but Walmart often carries them. Lights of America is the brand, I believe, and they print the K rating on the package. 

Your fixture is totally fine - there is no need to go out and get a fixture designed for an aquarium, as long as you are protecting it from getting wet. I have used shop lights and under-cabinet kitchen fixtures for years. It is all about the bulb, and something about the reflector, but for a 29g this will work like a champ. 

2.5 wpg means you might start having to worry about algae. Make sure you keep the light on a timer or otherwise be sure and turn it off at night. Pack lots of plants in there from the very beginning (rather than waiting for them to grow and fill in) and they will use up the nutrients in the water before the algae has a chance.


----------

